# Took my shirt off at the Doctors



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been having some back problems so the doctor wanted to check my spine and asked me to take my shirt off. This is pretty significant for me since I'm incredibly self-conscious about my body, but I found I hardly even cared! Of course, the fact that the doctor was an elderly woman may have had some influence over that fact, but I'm still not discounting it as a personal triumph.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey, congrats! This is one of the reasons I hate going to the doctor. Why they always put me in an open-front gown is beyond me.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Way to go 
And I really reallly dislike those open grown things! Lol


----------



## Cubie (Jan 6, 2010)

*Wow, congrats your a realllly brave person because i am very self consious about my body i would have freaked out. It's good that you overcame that fear. I love when people face their fears. ~QuietBeauty*


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Good for you. Pics?


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Haha...one time I had to take my shirt and bra off for a mammogram because I found a weird feeling bump and that was quite funny. Turned out to be nothing to worry about but my mom wanted to be sure....and so did I slightly. Also got my boob felt up by a male doctor and female nurse over the same thing. It was......very...weird to say the least. :lol But yeah, enough about my traumatizing experience :high5 congrats for facing it!


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

Try having to pull down your pants for a doctor while your suffering from SA/blushing/etc, it's worse :blank


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

kos said:


> Good for you. Pics?


I knew this was coming :lol


----------



## earplosion (May 21, 2007)

Good for you Sabriella! I hope your back is feeling better.



renski said:


> Try having to pull down your pants for a doctor while your suffering from SA/blushing/etc, it's worse :blank


I know this all too well. Last time I had to do this I had a panic attack in front of the doctor.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

renski said:


> Try having to pull down your pants for a doctor while your suffering from SA/blushing/etc, it's worse :blank


:afr Yeah, that would suck.

Thanks everyone for the kind comments


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

doctors are perverts too, you can never tell


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Good for u! :boogie


----------

